# Worse paver deck / steps need help



## Jubster (7 mo ago)

I bought this house three years ago and I guess the owners previously did a good job of making it look good but this is what my front looks like now. I don’t think the stones were ever done properly or kept maintained properly. my issue now is I would like to replace them and just put wooden steps maybe a wooden deck across the front I’m just not sure what to do now. I don’t have a lot of money to spend on it and it’s definitely a very bad liability hazard the way they are now. Can I somehow just remove the circular steps up to the door and replace those with something wooden right over the paver steps pathway? The house sits high from ground level. Any thoughts or suggestions would be extremely helpful. Thanks advance.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Homeowner and/or Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

